# service error c133



## ve52001 (Dec 30, 2011)

Was curious if anyone else is getting this tonight? I'm getting this on both of my premiere's this evening.


----------



## schwinn (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm getting it as well. Network is fine otherwise, so maybe their server is down?

Lots more discussion on these threads (and probably others):
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9912830#post9912830
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503607

EDIT: Update, my Tivo is working properly now... must have just been a server issue on their end...


----------



## disturbedfred (Oct 2, 2004)

Just got home, Sarasota and have this on all 3 of my Premieres. 2nd time I've ever had this on my TiVo's. No Netflix tonite, daggers.


----------



## ve52001 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just to add to this, my Netflix is working. And do apologize, didn't mean to start another tread on same subject.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

All TiVo service is down at the moment.


----------



## Itproman (Dec 31, 2012)

Same here.

I noticed it on my Premiere this afternoon and still that way this evening.

I can connect to the network.I tried rebooting,but,no change.

I saw a post from Margaret Schmidt of Tivo Marketing saying that it's a temporary situation and will resolve itself,so I guess we'll just have to wait.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Yep, same here. Waiting patiently, but I sure hate seeing that big exclamation point. lol


----------



## muerte33 (Jul 4, 2008)

I am dead too on my Elite


----------



## TiVo Fool (Dec 17, 2001)

Me too on all three of my boxes.


----------



## stl13 (Dec 4, 2013)

ve52001 said:


> Just to add to this, my Netflix is working. And do apologize, didn't mean to start another tread on same subject.


Just curious how'd you figure out Netflix use?


----------



## ldconfig (Sep 7, 2004)

Roku 3 .... best 99 bucks I ever spent. Why? BECAUSE IT WORKS!


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

Not only do I get wonderful error messages, but my TiVo will not let me cancel an upcoming recording because their servers are down. Really TiVo? Something that my Series1 did just fine on its own 13 years ago can't be done on my Premier "Elite" without access to TiVo's servers?


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

burdellgp said:


> Not only do I get wonderful error messages, but my TiVo will not let me cancel an upcoming recording because their servers are down. Really TiVo? Something that my Series1 did just fine on its own 13 years ago can't be done on my Premier "Elite" without access to TiVo's servers?


that does seem a little restrictive, especially if you own your TiVo outright and have a Lifetime subscription...


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

ldconfig said:


> Roku 3 .... best 99 bucks I ever spent. Why? BECAUSE IT WORKS!


Because it does one thing well and only one thing - run applications.

But even Roku can't run Netflix when AWS goes offline as it did last last Christmas Eve.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I have the error still. "What to Watch Now" finally appeared in TiVo Central but I cannot access it yet. It's grayed out and has an orange exclamation point next to it. Maybe we are getting the new Netflix and YT apps finally.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Has anyone *called Tivo*?

This seems to be being discussed in an older thread on tivo's official forum

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...Page=3&rootPostID=11142145&lastPage=3&postID=


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Twitter @TivoDesign said:


> I apologize to those experiencing C133 issues. At this point I expect things to be resolved tomorrow morning. Thanks for your patience.


From Twitter.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Most current, and active for ~24 hours now, the main thread for this is here, if you'd like to jump on over (or not) :

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510698


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I had this problem off and on yesterday. I tried twice to purchase a rental video from Amazon and neither time it loaded so I had to request refunds from Amazon. What a PITA. I hope this isn't a new thing since the last update that Amazon just doesn't work anymore. If it has to be that way, perhaps they can stop you before you go through the whole thing and pay for a video.

Oh, and PS, the error code thing never came up during or after the Amazon transaction but I imagine it was related because it was going on at some point before and after each time I tried to purchase the video rental. Neither time was it going on during the transaction.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

This has happened twice now in the last week or so. Can't remember it happening more than once or twice in my nearly 10 years of owning a TiVo....


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Saw this message on my XL4 this morning.
Gone now.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Have it again tonight after my XL4 updated to 20.3.8...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

It's been going on since last night, but only for some people, in some areas.

In usual fashion, TiVoMargret has been collecting TSNs and assuring people VIA TWITTER, all day long, they are working on it, and just a bit ago posted in one of the several C133 threads that they are fixing it and everybody affected should connect to the TiVo service manually some time later tonight.

At the same time, TiVo CS has been running on their same old script, wasting people's time, and not acknowledging there is any problem.

I think the way TiVo's left hand doesn't even know what its right hand is doing is BS. It's not like this hasn't been observed many times, and noted, how you have to follow twitter to get something honest, and if you want to see it on here, you need to make enough noise, and TiVoMargret will visit, to calm everybody down, after they have been looking for answers all day long.

Of course, TiVoMargret's response was posted in the ROAMIO thread for the subject.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Have it again tonight after my XL4 updated to 20.3.8...


having the problem tonight, dec 17/13. C133 trouble with service. iPad app not functioning either


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

And I had the problem again overnight, though it corrected itself quickly.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

yes....hmmmm....seems corrected overnight


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I got it again last night not checked it yet today.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

I have never seen this message. Is it only with the HD interface?? I use SD.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

WO312 said:


> I have never seen this message. Is it only with the HD interface?? I use SD.


Yes, only in the HDUI. It shows up as a large error message across the top of the screen where the "Discovery Bar" normally is.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

tatergator1 said:


> Yes, only in the HDUI. It shows up as a large error message across the top of the screen where the "Discovery Bar" normally is.


Thanks, good to know. The HD interface has been problematic for me so I'm glad this doesn't affect the SD.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

here we go again (north al outage). this has been off and on, almost daily, pushing two weeks. will this ever end???


----------



## TZeruk (Jun 3, 2011)

NorthAlabama said:


> here we go again (north al outage). this has been off and on, almost daily, pushing two weeks. will this ever end???


I continue to get this almost daily as well.


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

I've had my Roamio pro for a little over a month and had frequent communication errors. I had my xl4 for over a year with no problems other than netflix captioning.

Tech support hasn't been that helpful (blocked ports  . I am starting to understand my particular problem. I believe that a weak signal from Comcast and the internal wireless adapter on the Roamio is what is doing me in. Most of the time my signal strength shown on the Roamio is in the thirties. I recently added an extender to my router and hooked the Roamio up to it and am getting strengths in the 40's to low 50's. Checking signal strength on my laptops, the extender and the other connection seem to have the same strength.
The Roamio is about 50 feet from the router. I shouldn't need an extender but I like throwing money at a problem.

The next step is to hook up a Tivo series N adapter to the ethernet on the Roamio. They are being closed out now but it will take a week before the one I ordered arrived. I'm hoping that will solve the problem. xl4 external adapter, no problem. Roamio, internal adapter, lots of problems. 

I also hear that I can hook up the extender to the ethernet connection on the Roamio. I need to get an ethernet cable and an extension cord to try it out. 

Before I had a Tivo I had communication problems on my PCS and Comcast reconfigured my wiring and added a booster to give more strength to the modem. My house is referred to as end of the line and the signal gets degraded. I don't hold out much hope for additional help from Comcast.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

c133roamioerrors said:


> I've had my Roamio pro for a little over a month and had frequent communication errors. I had my xl4 for over a year with no problems other than netflix captioning.
> 
> Tech support hasn't been that helpful (blocked ports  . I am starting to understand my particular problem. I believe that a weak signal from Comcast and the internal wireless adapter on the Roamio is what is doing me in. Most of the time my signal strength shown on the Roamio is in the thirties. I recently added an extender to my router and hooked the Roamio up to it and am getting strengths in the 40's to low 50's. Checking signal strength on my laptops, the extender and the other connection seem to have the same strength.
> The Roamio is about 50 feet from the router. I shouldn't need an extender but I like throwing money at a problem.
> ...


Usually when you have low wireless signal and the wireless router is in close proximity, there may be interference on the wireless channel, sometimes a cordless landline phone, microwave, or anything using the crowded frequency 2.4 GHz can be the problem. Adding an N-adapter or extender will only complicate the actual problem, not relieve it. You can also change the wireless channel to 1, 6, or 11 and never use the auto since that may choose a channel with even worse interference. Also note the neighboring wireless SSIDs and their channels and use the least used channel. You can look up on the Tivo by going to the wireless setup screen and where you choose your network, press Enter and that will show all of them plus their channels and strength.

When it comes to Error c133, no matter what you do on your end, it will not fix the problem as it is at Tivo's end.


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

ThAbtO said:


> Usually when you have low wireless signal and the wireless router is in close proximity, there may be interference on the wireless channel, sometimes a cordless landline phone, microwave, or anything using the crowded frequency 2.4 GHz can be the problem. Adding an N-adapter or extender will only complicate the actual problem, not relieve it. You can also change the wireless channel to 1, 6, or 11 and never use the auto since that may choose a channel with even worse interference. Also note the neighboring wireless SSIDs and their channels and use the least used channel. You can look up on the Tivo by going to the wireless setup screen and where you choose your network, press Enter and that will show all of them plus their channels and strength.
> 
> When it comes to Error c133, no matter what you do on your end, it will not fix the problem as it is at Tivo's end.


There was one day where I was getting a c133 error on both devices. All other times and there have been many, the Roamio clearly displayed a c133 error message and I was able to clear it my reconnecting to the router. The xl4 was physically located next to the roamio and only had one c133 error in over a year and that was a TiVo issue. My reality doesn't match yours.


----------



## brucewasserman (Jan 12, 2014)

This keeps popping up. Is this happening to anyone else in the New York area?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Last time, I got the C133 again, but it was because of my router when it stopped accessing the internet but still have the network. Rebooted router and modem and it worked again.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

does anyone know which ports tivo needs in order for all features to function properly?

i've just realized there are two different types of c133 errors - one is caused by tivo servers being down or under maintenance (yellow exclamation point), the other is when a personal network issue prevents tivo from reaching the servers (no exclamation point).

this was very confusing to my neighbor - she had c133 errors, i didn't. come to find out a (new) router firewall setting had blocked a port the discovery bar needed to access tivo, but wasn't preventing daily downloads. she adjusted her firewall settings, and now there errors are gone.


----------



## azbimmer (Oct 6, 2009)

I called Tivo support today, and Dick helped me through resolving this issue.

The steps are as follows:

Power cycle Cable modem and router.

Remove N adapter from the Tivo unit. Connect it to a PC without internet connection. Launch browser to 192.168.10.1 and go through set up.

Once it is set up again, connect it back.

The error is gone.

Thank you Dick.


----------



## mtzca (Jan 21, 2014)

Connecting with a ethernet cable to the network works. After a fun weekend trying to fix what used to be a very reliable service, I found the hard cable suggestions here and at tivo customer help forums. So I went to Frys at lunch, got a 50 ft cable, hooked it up and set up a new internet connection. Then the Tivo Premiere XL4 froze, pulled the plug and replugged it in to restart. The download worked and is now loading a lot of data. The workaround is to set up the hard wired connection every week or so, and not trip over the cable. Tivo worked great until Q4-2013, and now is a buggy mess. It is really pathetic to have to run cables all over because the wireless connection doesn&#8217;t work due to software errors. I am actually considering dumping Tivo for &#8220;horrors&#8221; a Comcast DVR. At least there I expect zero customer service&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Kinghill5 (Jan 21, 2014)

azbimmer said:


> I called Tivo support today, and Dick helped me through resolving this issue.
> 
> The steps are as follows:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!!! This worked perfectly. The N adapter now is blue instead of green which is weird to see but it works and thats all that matters


----------



## azbimmer (Oct 6, 2009)

Kinghill5 said:


> Thank you so much!!!! This worked perfectly. The N adapter now is blue instead of green which is weird to see but it works and thats all that matters


I am sorry to report that the error has returned. I am going to try this once again, and then think about getting a really long Ethernet cable.

TiVo, you have lost my confidence and loyalty.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

azbimmer said:


> I am sorry to report that the error has returned. I am going to try this once again, and then think about getting a really long Ethernet cable.


Sadly, it will keep doing this.

For some reason TiVo broke their own adapter and don't seem to have clue what they did. So they can't fix it.

A lot of us gave up on using the TiVo adapter and bought a non-TiVo one, and they work perfectly.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

mtzca said:


> Connecting with a ethernet cable to the network works. After a fun weekend trying to fix what used to be a very reliable service, I found the hard cable suggestions here and at tivo customer help forums. So I went to Frys at lunch, got a 50 ft cable, hooked it up and set up a new internet connection. Then the Tivo Premiere XL4 froze, pulled the plug and replugged it in to restart. The download worked and is now loading a lot of data. The workaround is to set up the hard wired connection every week or so, and not trip over the cable. Tivo worked great until Q4-2013, and now is a buggy mess. It is really pathetic to have to run cables all over because the wireless connection doesnt work due to software errors. I am actually considering dumping Tivo for horrors a Comcast DVR. At least there I expect zero customer service


My XL4 has had the c133 error off and on, over the 16 months its been on line.
Oh, and it has always been hard wired to the router.

I think the c133 error is on TiVo's end of the equation.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

99% of the time rebooting my router works. The other times it is a TiVo server problem.


----------

